# The Strange Magic of: Incubus



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Incubus, the band formed by lead singer Brandon Boyd in the 1990s, reached its full maturity throughout the first decade of the new century. The group is a personal favorite of mine, on the basis of a tight, distinctive sound, taking a leaf from The Police's playbook; evocative, articulate, cogent lyrics along the lines of Rush; and Boyd's own strong voice and powerful delivery. This song, _The Warmth_, was my own introduction to Incubus, and its injunction to me to enjoy the Warmth before I grow old I found quite compelling. I intend to do just that. And Incubus is evidence that Rock, here and there, remains alive and well.


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

INCUBUS!!! Now, this band is solid proof that rock music can be intelligent. Bought their first CD, played it many times until it has scratches, and vowed to own all their future releases. Their music becomes better as they release one memorable CD after another. My favorite album, Crow Left of the Murder, is a very political opus by the band. And watching them live twice just confirms that this band is a cut above their 90's peers. :angel:


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

See, not everyone here is that ******-up and cold! Let everyone enjoy Incubus before they grow old (and, like me, after they grow old, too).


----------



## gHeadphone (Mar 30, 2015)

Id forgotten Incubus, listening to Morning View right now, wow its 15 years old, im getting old fast!!


----------



## Bluecrab (Jun 24, 2014)

Iean said:


> My favorite album, (a) Crow Left of the Murder...:


That is one outstanding rock album.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

"You're a mountain that I'd like to climb.
Not to conquer, but to share in the view."

Another superb effort by Brandon Boyd and the gang. The simple lyrics quoted above are both clever and warm, indicating (to me anyway) that the singer is looking for a mutually fulfilling relationship, once he has accomplished the work of establishing it. The song is Black Heart Inertia....


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

I'm going to start a thread - The Strange Magic of Strange Magic!! I think I have a pretty eclectic taste in music but SM is definitely pushing the envelope. And in no way is this a criticism, merely an observation intended as a compliment.:lol:


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Barbebleu said:


> I'm going to start a thread - The Strange Magic of Strange Magic!! I think I have a pretty eclectic taste in music but SM is definitely pushing the envelope. And in no way is this a criticism, merely an observation intended as a compliment.:lol:


Bluebeard, fear not! I take everything as a compliment, including the most corrosive invective hurled against me--it shows They Cared! .


----------

